# Cordless Sausage Gun for boilie making...



## Buckeye Bob

been so long since I posted on here, don't remember if I ever mentioned getting one of the cordless sausage guns (can't remember whether I got it last winter or the one before  ...have made lots of boilies with it though...sure makes things easier/faster. Comes with the green gardner tips...an extra battery, charger...has a variable speed knob...takes a 1 lb mix and can do 10 mixes without changing batteries.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

For those wondering what this might be used for....it'll lay out a long even diametered sausage of dough to be used on a boilie table, shown below, and you can put 3 sausages down....put the top down on the boilie table...roll it back and forth a few times and you've got lot's of boilies to be boiled in a short time.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Just came out by these folks...have an order in for one...will post up a review. My main interest in this item is to make pellets. Once you get to the link...scroll to the bottom and you'll see it.

3 way Nozzle Adaptor


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks for the info. Bob, i may dabble in boilies sometime in the future..BUT that pellet maker is SWEET..endless possibilitys there.

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Plan is to make several 10mm sausages/speghetti noodles...and lay side by side and cut into various lengths. I've done this with a single nozzle before...this'll speed it up. You can either pre-cut the sausages into pellets...or cook like noodles...then break by hand or cut with knife. Looking forward to trying it out. Haven't ordered it yet...they're off for the week...did send an email to them to see if they'll ship to U.S and to get a payment method set up.


----------

